# Apache2: VirtualHosts mit verschiedenen User/Group's



## lukelukeluke (2. November 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe Apache2 auf Linux installiert und mehrere virtuelle Hosts aufgesetzt. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut.
Jedoch habe ich nirgends auf dem Netz herausgefunden, wie ich verschiedene Websites mit verschiedenen Usern konfiguriere.
Also /web/site1 sollte vom User "web1" mit Gruppe "web1" ausgeführt werden, /web/site2 vom User "web2", usw...

Ich habe versucht *User* und *Group* Tags in den *<VirtualHost></VirtualHost>* oder in den *<Directory></Directory>* Tags zu verwenden. Ging nicht.
Habe auch folgendes (<IfModule !mpm_netware_module>) probiert:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
        DocumentRoot ...
        ServerName ...
                <IfModule !mpm_netware_module>
                	User web0
                	Group web0
                </IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
```
Will einfach nicht...
Hat jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## lukelukeluke (8. November 2006)

Weiss das niemand?
Ich will eigentlich nur verschiedene Ordner mit verschiedenen Internetadressen haben (klappt auch ganz gut). Nur soll halt mit php nicht in die anderen Verzeichnisse geschrieben werden können. Das geht ja wenn bei beiden der gleiche User definiert ist. Wo ändert man das?


----------



## fanste (8. November 2006)

So was Ändliches habe ich ja auch gerade vor. Also entweder du erstellst pro User einen vHost, dann hat jeder sein DocumentRoot, oder du verwendest z.b. ein Modul wie "mod_vhost_alias". Dann dürftest du aber evt auf die selben Probleme stoßen wie ich


----------



## lukelukeluke (8. November 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:


> So was Ändliches habe ich ja auch gerade vor. Also entweder du erstellst pro User einen vHost, dann hat jeder sein DocumentRoot, oder du verwendest z.b. ein Modul wie "mod_vhost_alias". Dann dürftest du aber evt auf die selben Probleme stoßen wie ich


Hallo fanste, danke für deine Antwort!
Ich habe bereits pro Seite einen vhost erstellt (funktioniert auch Prima), wo verschiedene DocRoots ausgewählt sind, in welchen die Seiten abgelegt sind. Ich möchte aber für die Verzechnisse (auf Linux Server) verschiedene Benutzer angeben, welche auf eben diese die Berechtigungen haben. Sodass PHP Skripte vom einten VHost nichts im anderen bewirken können...


----------

